# كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟



## Ramzi (28 مايو 2007)

سؤال أتمنى أن أعرفه
كم عدد المسيحيين في الدول العربيه
الاردن ؟
مصر ؟
العراق ؟
سوريا ؟
لبنان ؟
فلسطين ؟
††††††††††††††††††††††
كوني أردني أتوقع انه المسيحيين في الأردن بشكلون 5% من سكان المملكة الي عددهم حوالي 5.500.000 يعني حوالي ربع مليون مسيحي ... بس أنا أتوقع انه الرقم مبالغ فيه.. بس هيك بيحكوا
 و اسم الله علينا و يحمينا وكترنا كمان و كمان ويقوينا مع بعضنا و يبعد عنا كل ضرر


----------



## استفانوس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة
انا ايضا لااعرف كم  هو التعداد
وليس مهم بالنسبة لي
المهم كم  شخص يعترف بان يسوع رب لمجد الله الآب
مهما يكن مسلم  او مسيحيا او ملحدا
فالله لايتطلب اسماء بل قلوب
اصلي ان تكون البلاد التي ذكرتها كلها لله ومسيحه​*


----------



## Ramzi (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

اكيد يا اخ فريد اني بتمنى تكون كل الدول الي حكيتها مسيحية و بتمنى أسمع
المملكة العربية السعودية المسيحية :new5:

ولكن اتمنى معرفة الأرقام لأني أقوم بعمل برنامج عن الديانة المسيحية
كل الحب و التقدير


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

انا بجد مش ممكن اعرف عدد المسيحيين الموجودين بلعراق
بس الي بعرفه انه الاغلبيه بيهاجروا خارج البلاد بسبب الاوضاع
واكيد مش بنقدر نعمل تعداد السكان لانه كل يوم بيتغير العدد
في ناس بتقتل وناس تسافر ده صعب بس اتمنى اعرف انا كمان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Ramzi (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

كل يوم بيتغير العدد في ناس بتقتل وناس تسافر 
††††††††††††††
الرب يحمي العراق ويقويه ويبعد عنه الموووووووووت .... ويعين اخوتنا هناك

††††††††††††††

برضة انا حابب أعرف الأعداد :spor22:


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

طيب نستى حد يقلنا عدد التعداد 
وانا كمان نفسي اعرف بجد
متااااابعه
سلام المسيح​


----------



## sandy23 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة
انا لبنانية
وتقريبا الاحصائيان الاخيرة  بتقول عدد المسيحيين في لبنان35,33%
ولو بتحب بقدر جيب تفاصيل اكتر اكيد هيدا غير المغتربين وطبعا مع الظروف الحالية بلبنان
اكيد الاعداد بتتغير
صلوا للبنان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## hard_angel (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

اخ رمزي انا من الاردن ما اتوقع الاردنين المسيحين بوصلو  ربع مليون ...

اقل شوي ازا حدا بعرف يفيدنا ...​


----------



## Ramzi (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

يا ساندي لما تكون النسبة هالقد كم بكون العدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وها انا اوجه صلواتي للبنان لتعيش بسلام و تعود كما كانت :94::94::94:

hard_angel يا هلا بيك انا حكيت هاي النسبة لانه لما اجا البابا على الأردن قبل شي 5-7 سنين , لما كان ماشي و بجنبوا الملك سأل البابا الملك عبدالله الثاني كم نسبة المسيحيين في الأردن جاوبه انهم 5% و طبعا ً كان الوار بينهم عفوي بدون حتى سماعات و كان الصوت خفيف و لكن الكثيرو انتبهوات للسؤال .. انا اتوقع انه الرقم مبالغ فيه !!!!!!! انشاءالله نوصل 100% :94::94::94:


----------



## hard_angel (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*راح نوصل بس انا شايف انها مسالت وقت والله يعيشنا علشان نشوف هاي اللحظه إلي يصير فيها الوطن العربي كلوووووو مسيحيه...*

سلام المسيح معاكم​


----------



## sandy23 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*



> يا ساندي لما تكون النسبة هالقد كم بكون العدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


العدد تقريبا 946000 بس هيدي احصائيات عام 2006


> وها انا اوجه صلواتي للبنان لتعيش بسلام و تعود كما كانت


امين يا رب
سلام ونعمة


----------



## فادية (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

نسبه المسيحين الي كانو في العراق قبل الحروب 
كانت 5 % 
لكن بعد الحروب والموت والهجرة اعتقد انها بقت تقريبا 2 بالميه او اقل 
ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## أرزنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

:t32:


----------



## أرزنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح:
انت على يا ساندي نسبة المسيحيين في لبنان 1000000 مليون نسمة ( أما المسيحيون اللبنانيون المهاجرون أكثر بكثير من هذا العدد)


----------



## أرزنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح لك يا RAMZI
شكراً على طرحك هذا الموضوع.
يوجد ضيف عندي اسمه بطرس وهو استاذ تاريخ يهديك سلامه ويتمنى عليك بأن تطرح بعد هذا الموضوع السؤال التالي:
ماهو دور المسيحيين في الدول العربية، في الثقافة والعلم والاقتصاد ....، وكيف يرى الشعب العربي دور المسيحيين في بلادهم سلبي أم ايجابي؟؟؟


----------



## Ramzi (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

اخ سليمان ضيفك و استاذنا بطرس حكى عين العقل ....
انا رح أحكي عن دور المسيحيين في الأردن
اول شي بحب احكي انه بالأردن ... نشكر الله ما في بيناتنا مسيحي مسلم .. الا في حالات نادرة .. 
وضعنا بالسياسه جيد جدا ً النا عدد من الكراسي في مجلس النواب والنا دائما وزراء لا يقلوا عن اتنين .. منوصل مراكز جيدة .. و حاليا رئيس أكبر جامعه بالأردن مسيحي و هي حالة غريبة .. الله يوفقه
وضعنا الاقتصادي كالتالي . جميعنا وضعنا جيد جدا ً .. هناك عائلات اردنية لها وضعها بالبلد .. رؤساء أموال .. و نفوذ والشكر لرب المجد الذي وهبهم ما هما عليه 
في الثقافة والعلم ... دريسة و الحمدلله ... دكاترة طب و دكاترة جامعه .. الوضع نشكر الله ممتاز
††††††††
الاشي الوحيد الي مو كويس هوه و بصراحة شبابنا ....... بعاد عن الدين ... و كلمة مسيحي عندهم معناها فياعه و انه طنش و ما عليك من بعدين ..... عن جد بعاااد


----------



## hard_angel (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

رمزي كلامك عن الشباب تبعونا اجمل كلام يعني انك مسيحي ......يعني

الشرب مسموح دايما فايع يعني كل اشي غلط تقريبا ما بعرف كلمه حلوه كلو مسبات

وهادا الاشي إلي بعكس صورة غلط عنا احنا المسيحين بسبب فئة من الناس إلي مكتوب في الهاوية انهم 

مسيحين للاسف ...:smil13:


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

أنا من الأردن نسبة المسيحيين المقيميين من الاردن حوالي من 3% الى 4% من عدد سكان الاردن و أعدادهم تنخفض بسبب الهجرة الى الخارج السبب طبعاً هو الأوضاع السائدة في البلاد نتيجة الفقر و البطالة و يعود السبب بسبب تخلفنا و رجعيتنا أنا شخصياً زرت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و شتان الفرق بينها و بين دول العالم الثالث المشكلة في المحمديين عدم الوعي لخطورة الوضع في البلاد و السبب في ذالك زيادة نسبة المواليد و بقولك ألله بيرزق تنشوف لوين ممكن يصل عددهم على كل حال بتوقع و لا مسيحي يضل في البلاد العربية بسبب الإضتهادات إلي بيعانوها المسيحيين العرب و خصوصاً العراقيين لأنو إنصدمت لما شفت مبنى السفارة الأمريكية مليئ بالإخوة العراقيين المسيحيين الذين يطلبون اللجوء و قد حصلت الأغلبية العظمى منهم على اللجوء


----------



## أرزنا (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح يارمزي شكراً على ردك.
 الأستاذ بطرس قصده أن يعرف الناس في الدول العربية أن المسيحيين أناس يلعبون دور ايجابي في بلدانهم..... وكلامك عن مسيحيي الأردن يثبت ذلك.
ونحن نشكر الأردن ومللك الأردن لأنه قدم لنا قطعة أرض لنبني عليها كنيسة باسم القديس شربل وقاعة اجتماعات كبيرة ومكان للرياضات الروحية والمسؤول من قبل كنيستنا في الأردن المنسنيور جورج شيحان شكراً للأردن وللمنسنيور جورج شيحان وكل الذين ساعدوا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## jim_halim (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

 سلام و نعمة .. 

بالنسبة لمصر ... فهم و لسبب غير مفهوم .. لا يريدون أن يعلنوا تعداد المسيحيين 

يمكن علشان خايفين من الحسد .. 

​


----------



## Ramzi (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

كل ردودكم اكتر من رائعه و بتبين انه احنا صريحين مع بعضنا و بنتمنى الأفضل دائما 

اكيد بعيدا ً عن الحسد بس أتوقع انه مسيحيين مصر أكتر من سكان الأردن كلها (نشكر الله) يعني اكتر من خمسة مليون ...
يا ريت حد يجاوبني عن سوريا 

الله يكون بعون اخوتنا في العراااااق


----------



## alhor (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*



:66:   أحصائية عن عدد المسيحين فى الوطن العربى   :66:



   الأردن    






تعداد السكان العام  4,561,147 نسمة  مسلمون (%95) مسيحيون (%5).



   مصر   






تعداد السكان العام  71,273,906 نسمة الأسلام 90 % و المسيحية 10 % .



   العراق    






تعداد السكان العام  25,427,150 نسمة مسلمون 95% وأديان أخرى 5% .



  سوريا    






تعداد السكان العام 21,213,871  مسلمون 90 % مسيحيون وديانات أخرى  10 %.



  لبنان   






تعداد السكان العام 5,562,699 نسمة مسلمون 57 % مسيحيون 43 % .



  فلسطين    






تعداد السكان العام 5,330,000 نسمة مسلمون 97% مسيحيون 3%.


   السودان   






تعداد السكان العام 34,475,690 نسمةمسلمون  70% أديان أخرى 30% 



  ليبيا   






تعداد السكان العام  5,225,000 مليون نسمة مسلمون 99% مسيحيون 1%.



  تونس    






تعداد السكان العام 9,910,872 نسمة مسلمون 98 % وديانات أخرى 2% .



   الجزائر   






تعداد السكان العام  31,133,486 نسمة الإسلام 99 % وديانات أخرى 1 %.



  المغرب






تعداد السكان العام 30,391,423مليون نسمة الإسلام 98.7 % و المسيحية  1.1 % و اليهودية 0.2 %.



   الكويت   






تعداد السكان العام  2.152.775 نسمة المسلمون 99% وديانات أخرى 1%.



  الأمارات 






تعداد السكان العام 3,7,0 نسمة مسلمون 100 %.


:16_14_21:    تحياتى   :16_14_21:  


:16_14_21:     :16_14_21:  


:16_14_21:  


​


----------



## peace_86 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة أخونا رمزي ..

أنا من السعودية.. آمنت برب المجد قريباً جداً ..
وقد نذرت إلى الله أن لن أنترك هذا الإيمان إلى الأبد ..
وفي حال أصبحت السعودية دولة مسيحية (بنعمة الرب)
سأكون أول قس سعودي... يااااه حلمي الجميل!!!!!!!!!

وبالنسبة للموضوع..
أنا لمن آمنت برب المجد يسوع المسيح.. سمعت إنو في خمسين ألف غيري آمنوا قبلي..
في البداية ماكنت مصدق..
كنت أقول: مستحيل سعودي يتنصر ويتنور ويؤمن ..

لكن بعد فترة تعرفت على 6 أشخاص في المسنجر ... سعوديين صاروا مسيحيين بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
فتأكدت أن ذاك الخبر (تبع الـ50 ألف) خبر صحيح ..

وإحنا (السبعة أشخاص) إن شاء الله في يوم (قريب جداً) راح نعمل لنا صفحة خاصة للمتنصرين السعوديين في إحدى المواقع..

عموماً راح أساعدك شوي..
عدد المسحيين الكويتيين= 150 إلى ميتين شخص فقط
وهم كويتين مسيحيين مواطنيين لهم حقوقهم وواجبتهم
والبحرينيين= 100 شخص (14 بيت فقط) .. لكنهم بالجنسية مسلمين...

بس هذا إللي أقدر عليه ...

وإن شاء الله نسمع عن الدولة السعودية المسيحية..
وبدل علامة السيف القبيحة إللي تدل على الأأرهاب... نضع علامة الصليب...

يا الله يا الله يا رب المجد يسوع المسيح

فعلاً أنا أنتظر هذا اليوم ..

وشكراً رمزي ..*


----------



## Ramzi (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

يا alhor معلوماتك و ارقامك كتيييييير مفيدة و رائعه و انا رح اعتمدها ... بتمنى تكون متأكد من معلوماتك 

أما انت يا peace_86 فاقول لك وللخمسين الف فليتمجد اسم الرب فيكم .. ويا رب انكوا تزيدوا و تكتروا كمان و كمان 
ورب المجد يحميكم من الشر المترصد لكم (اتوقع ان دمكم مهدووور)
††††††††††††††††††
عدد المسحيين الكويتيين= 150 إلى 200 شخص فقط
وهم كويتين مسيحيين مواطنيين لهم حقوقهم وواجبتهم
والبحرينيين= 100 شخص (14 بيت فقط) .. لكنهم بالجنسية مسلمين...
†††††††††††††††††
هاي الاعداد انا بنظري اكتر من العداد في مصر او في الاردن ... الله ينور العرب كلهم لاعلاء اسم المسيح


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

سيظل الاسلام الحق باقيا رافعا هامته إلى يوم الدين بإذن رب العالمين 
وسيظل المسلمون إلى يوم الدين 

وستظل المملكة العربية السعودية بلد الإسلام وبلد سيدنا ورسولنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 

غريب حالكم أيها المسيحيون تريدون السعودية دولة مسيحية 
لماذا .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماذا لكم فيها لتكون دولة مسيحية 
فلتحلموا فالأحلام ليست حرام أو عيب

ولكم تحياتى ......


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*



Ramzi Sawaged قال:


> سؤال أتمنى أن أعرفه
> كم عدد المسيحيين في الدول العربيه
> الاردن ؟
> مصر ؟
> ...



سلام ونعمة †

موضوع جميل جدا الرب يباركك


تفضل
http://www.arabicbible.com/christian/arab_christians.htm


----------



## Ramzi (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

أخ THE GALILEAN أشكرك على هذا الموقع ... الصحيح انه فيه المعلومات الي بدور عليها

أما انت يا مسلمة للأبد لإتقولين
وستظل المملكة العربية السعودية بلد الإسلام وبلد سيدنا ورسولنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
† أما أنا فأحلم و أتمنى أن يظهر نزر المسيح في قلوبهم و قلبك أولا ً†

و أما لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فلأنني أريد سكان الأرض كاملا يعيشوا في جنة الله و أبعد الجحيم عن أي بشري . ايا ً كان ††††††††††††††††††††††††††


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

الاخ رمزي 
سلام المسيح معك 
لى فكرة ان كنت بدك تعرف تعداد المسيحين ممكن تدخل على مراكز الاحصاء تاعت كل دولة وانت رح تعرف


----------



## sam_msm (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

أخوتى الاحباء تمنيات قلوبكم حلوة ولكن!!!!!!!!!!!!

أقبلوا من رأى بمحبة قلوبكم أيضأ.

من هم فى المسيح هم جسد المسيح وجسد المسيح يملئ السماء والارض فنحن هنا على الارض  من كل الشعوب ومن كل القبائل ولكن يجمعنا جسد واحد و روح واحد .وفى السماء قديسين ليس لهم عدد منهم معترفين ومنهم شهداء ومنهم نساك ورهبان ومتزوجين ومربى ألايتام أيضا فى نفس الجسد الواحد,والروح الواحد ,واذا حاولت أن تعد وتحصى عدد الاحياء الى الابد 

فى جسد المسيح يمكن أن تعرف؟

أذا لنا أن نفرح لاننا لنا كل هذه الاعداد من المفدين ونحن وهم فى جسد واحد مثل أعضاء الجسد الواحد نشعر بألم بعضنا البعض.

لانه كما ان الجسد هو واحد وله اعضاء كثيرة وكل اعضاء الجسد
الواحد اذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد كذلك المسيح ايضا . 13 لاننا جميعنا بروح واحد ايضا اعتمدنا الى جسد واحد يهودا كنا ام
يونانيين عبيدا ام احرارا وجميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا . 14 فان الجسد ايضا ليس عضوا واحدا بل اعضاء كثيرة . 15 ان قالت الرجل لاني لست يدا لست من الجسد . أفلم تكن لذلك‎من
الجسد . 16 وان قالت الأذن لاني لست عينا لست من الجسد . أفلم تكن لذلك من
الجسد . 17 لو كان كل الجسد عينا فاين السمع . لو كان الكل سمعا فاين الشم . 18 واما الآن فقد وضع الله الاعضاء كل واحد منها في الجسد كما اراد . 19 ولكن لو كان جميعها عضوا واحدا اين الجسد . 20 فالآن اعضاء كثيرة ولكن جسد واحد . 21 لا تقدر العين ان تقول لليد لا حاجة لي اليك . او الراس ايضا
للرجلين لا حاجة لي اليكما . 22 بل بالأولى اعضاء الجسد التي تظهر اضعف هي ضرورية . 23 واعضاء الجسد التي نحسب انها بلا كرامة نعطيها كرامة افضل .
والاعضاء القبيحة فينا لها جمال افضل . 24 واما الجميلة فينا فليس لها احتياج . لكن الله مزج الجسد معطيا
الناقص كرامة افضل 25 لكي لا يكون انشقاق في الجسد بل تهتم الاعضاء اهتماما واحدا
بعضها لبعض . 26 فان كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الاعضاء تتألم معه . وان كان عضو
واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه . 

27 واما انتم فجسد المسيح واعضاؤه افرادا . 1كو 12 :27


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*مساء الخير
انا من مصر ونشكر الله عندي معرفة جغرافية وتاريخية جيدة
مسيحيون لبنان من 40 ال 50 %
السودان- الجنوب 99% مسيحيين ووثنيين
مصر من 10 الي15% اي نحو من 7 الي 10 مليون
سوريا 10% و2 % ديانات اخري
الاردن 5% او اكثر
الباقي نسب صغيرة جدا لاتزيد عن 2%
اما بدول الخليج فالسكان الاصليين كلهم مسلميين الامن تنصروا حديثا
لكن يوجد الكثير من الاجانب والعمالة
مثلا الرياض 10% من سكانها اوربيون وامريكان
وشكرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

انا اعتقد ان الاهم من ان نصبح كثره ان نهتم بتنفيذ  ما جاء به الكتاب المقدس  (كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين مكثرين فى عمل الرب كل حين ) و ( الذى يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص ) و ( نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا ) حتى نصل ل (من أجل ذلك تعترف لك الشعوب يا الله ) و (فلتعترف لك الشعوب يا الله فلتعترف لك الشعوب كلها )  هو ده كلام كتابنا ...............وشكرا"


----------



## †السريانيه† (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

كلام جميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*دى مسئله صعبه بس ياريت نعرف الاعداد كام​*


----------



## safsofeh (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*الله يكثرنااا
بس  مشكلتنا لما بنتجوز 
ونعمل اسرة بنشرط انو ما رح نخلف غير واحد او اتنين
ةوالله اشي بقهر
غير الي بسافرو كل يوممممممممممممممم​*


----------



## mase7ya (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*احنا المسيحين فى غزة 

يمكن 2500 مسيحى لحد هلا 


بس كل فترة وفترة اعدادنا بتقل :new2: *


----------



## monlove (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا مش عارف بس اللي عندة معلومات يقولنا *


----------



## Ramzi (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*



mase7ya قال:


> *احنا المسيحين فى غزة
> 
> يمكن 2500 مسيحى لحد هلا
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يا رب يزيدكم ويكتركم ويحميكم و يقويكم ويبعد عنكم كا مكروووه


----------



## mase7ya (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*



Ramzi قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> يا رب يزيدكم ويكتركم ويحميكم و يقويكم ويبعد عنكم كا مكروووه



*ميرسى كتير واللة يسمع منك:94: *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

يا رمزيييييييييييييي يا عم .. احنا العراقيين حسب احصائية قبل تلت سنين او سنتين كنا خمسة و سبعين الف مسيحي بل عراق .. قالوها بل راديو .. 

بل هلاء .. انا متأكدة اكتر من ثلثين منهم طلعو برة العراق .. ف          ضاع الحساب يعني

هاي ما عدا المسيحيين اللي اصلا طالعين قبل الحرب الاخيرة و القبلها و عايشين و متوالدين برا

بس معلومة .. بدي قولها يعني 

مسيحيي العراق مش عرب .. فيش مسيحي عراقي عربي الا اللي صايرين مسيحيين .. و مبعرف ادي عددهم هيدول


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا اعتقد ان الاهم من ان نصبح كثره ان نهتم بتنفيذ  ما جاء به الكتاب المقدس  (كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين مكثرين فى عمل الرب كل حين ) و ( الذى يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص ) و ( نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا ) حتى نصل ل (من أجل ذلك تعترف لك الشعوب يا الله ) و (فلتعترف لك الشعوب يا الله فلتعترف لك الشعوب كلها )  هو ده كلام كتابنا ...............وشكرا"



انا موافقى يا دونا على كلامك


----------



## الحق يحرر (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

عدد مسيحيي الأردن يقترب من ربع المليون


تعكف إحدى السيدات في بولونيا، وهي من أصل أردني، وتنحدر من إحدى العشائر الكريمة في الأردن ، على الإعداد لرسالة الماجستير حول المسيحيين في الأردن، تاريخهم، وحضورهم في المجتمع، والتحديات التي تواجههم . وتقول أنّها مسرورة لهذا العمل الذي تقوم به، إلى جانب تربية ابنها الصغير وحياتها مع زوجها البولوني. لكنّها لا تفرح لأنها ستحصل على الشهادة الجامعية ، بمقدار فرحها لأنها تكتب عن بلدها الأردن وسكانه الطيّبين وتاريخه الحافل.

قادتها خطى البحث على الانترنت، إلى موقع "أبونا"، فطلبت ما لدي من معلومات، حول " الحضور المسيحي في الأردن" . وهنالك طبعا الكثير الكثير ليقال عن هذا الموضوع الذي أصبح شاغلا للعديد من الباحثين والمهتمين ، ليس فقط حول المسيحيين في الأردن، وإنّما في الشرق قاطبة . ولا يكاد يمر أسبوع ، دون أن تصلني رسالة أو أكثر، من باحثين ومهتمين حول هذا الأمر. والمهم هو أن يعرف الباحث عن أي جهة يريد التحدّث، وما هي الخطة العامة التي يرسمها لبحثه.

أرسلت ما تيّسر من مراجع، بعضها كان معروفا للأخت الباحثة،  وبعضها الآخر  كان جديدا عليها . وأرسلت لها العديد من المقالات والمحاضرات التي نشرتُها أو ألقيتُها . لتأتي إلى سؤال مهم: كم عدد المسيحيين في الأردن؟

اتصلت مع صديق يعمل في دائرة الإحصاءات العامة، وآخر في دائرة الأحوال المدنية ، فجاء الجواب مفرحا . أقول مفرحا ، ليس لأنّ العدد هو أهم شيء، بل لأنّ العدد يأتي في وقت ارتفاع التحليلات التي تقول بأنّ مسيحية الشرق إلى زوال ، بسبب خطر الهجرة الداهم. صحيح أنّ هذه من أقسى المعضلات التي تواجه المسيحيين في الشرق ، لكنّها تبقى نسبية ، وتختلف من بلد إلى آخر، فالأردن - والحمد لله- بلد آمن، ونصلي من أجل بقاء هذه النعمة دائما، لكنّ الهجرة تضرب وبعنف بلدانا شقيقة نصلي من أجل انتهاء الغمّة ومن أجل استتباب الأمن فيها، وبخاصّة في فلسطين والعراق ولبنان . 

عدد سكان الأردن، هو 5 ملايين و 400 ألف نسمة . وعدد المسيحيين فيه هو 245 ألف و 249 نسمة . وبلغة النسب المئوية هو 4,5 % . هذا هو عدد المسيحيين الأردنيين بتاريخ 12\2\2008 الساعة 10:45 صباحا. ونقول هنا أنّ العدد يشمل كل من يحمل الجنسية الأردنية وبات مسجلا لدى الأحوال المدنية. وبالطبع، هنالك العديد من المغتربين المسجلين ، لكنهم لا يسكنون في الأردن . المهم هو أن عدد مسيحيي الأردن بات يقترب من الربع مليون، وهو عدد لا يستهان به. ففي عام 2000، وفي الاجتماعات التحضيرية لزيارة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ، حيث كان الهم الشاغل لوسائل الإعلام العربية والأجنبية ، عدد المسيحيين في الأردن. وأذكر في أحد الاجتماعات ، أنني قلت لنتفق على رأي واحد، وهو أن عدد المسيحيين ، ما بين 160 إلى 180 ألفا . فقال أحد الحاضرين، ولماذا هذا التشاؤم بإظهار صورة هزيلة ؟ فلنقل أنه ربع مليون . ضحكنا وقتها، لكنّ هذا الكلام سيتحقق قريبا - بإذن الله-، وفي عام 2003 كان العدد 183 ألفا ، وها هو يقفز بطريقة رائعة.


إنّ القيمة العددية ، تجعلنا ننتقل فورا إلى الحديث عن القيمة النوعية ، وهي أيضا مميّزة في الأردن، فالحضور بارز ، إمّا من جانب المؤسسات الكنسية الحية والحيوية، في مجالات التربية والتعليم والصحة والخدمات الاجتماعية والاهتمام بالفقراء واللاجئين، والمجالات الاقتصادية ، وإمّا في مجالات الحضور البارز للأفراد في كافة المواقع الرسمية والمدنية . 

أقول هذا وأنا متفائل من الحضور المسيحي الفاعل في الوطن العربي ككل، وإنْ واجه المسيحيون فيه بعض التحديات، فهذه هي الحياة، فيها أيام بيضاء وأخرى سوداء. المهم أنّ مسيحيي الأردن لا يعيشون في جزر معزولة ، هم أردنيون مئة بالمئة ، ولذلك هم مخلصون لمجتمعهم ولوطنهم، ويعملون جنبا إلى جنب مع أخوتهم المسلمين من أجل خدمة الوطن ورفعته وازدهاره. يبقى أن نطلب لهم – أو منهم- أيضا مزيدا من الالتزام الكنسي من خلال الانخراط في العمل الكنسي إلى جانب العمل المجتمعي في مناحيه كافة. فنسبة الملتزمين في الحياة الكنسية ، وفي العمل المسيحي داخل الرعية وداخل الكنيسة ما زال ، مع الأسف، قليلا ولم يصل إلى الدرجة المأمولة. وهذا يتطلب عملا وفعلا ومبادرات من أجل ألا يكون " الربع مليون" محصورا فقط في القيمة العددية وفي شهادات الميلاد والعماد، بل بالنوع والإصغاء إلى صوت الكنيسة الداعي إلى الحق والمحبة والحوار مع كل أطراف المجتمع الأردني العزيز.


----------



## faris55555 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح على اخواني الاعضاء

انا اتوقع 8% عدد المسيحيين بالعراق بس هذا قبل الحرب

الحين اقل بكثير 2 % والباقي هاجرو الى اوربا


----------



## faris55555 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كم عدد المسيحيين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟*

والرب يحفظكم في كل مكان او حيين 

ودمتوا جنود او فياء لخدمه المسيحيين في كافه ارجاء العالم


----------

